# Lead free soldering



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I was just wondering how many of you have had an issue sweating the lead free fittings. The ones I have been having issues with are fip's and valves. Usually I have no issues unless there is a little water in the pipe. How ever back to the lead free, I'm cleaning both the pipe and fittings to a shine. I am also using flux for lead free. Yesterday I had one hell of a time trying to get this ball valve sweat. I eventually got pissed off and put the flame thrower tip on it and put a lot of heat on it. It eventually took. Any suggestions.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you burn out the ball valve?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Even Heating will get the job done...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah you have to put more attention into soldering with the new stuff. Lazy soldering, keeping the flame on one side of the fitting, does not work very well with LF. 


I've been using my turbo torch more lately, but a map gas torch with a softer flame helps heat everything up at once.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, even he's distribution all the way around the fitting all the way to the bottom out. Also make sure your flux is both clean and well mixed if separation is a usual occurance.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.copper.org/publications/pub_list/pdf/A4108-NoLeadSoldering.pdf


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ10n1FDwRw


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

few years back i did a job and harris NICK oldr ws speced out for us to use. i did not like it because i was being old what to use. After I got over myself i found that i really like the stuff. it is lead free and contains nickel, used along side C-flux if you have a leak on the job it is because you forgot a loint
It flows very smooth at a lower temp then Bridget or sterling Get a roll and give it a try


----------

